# Price of drywall went up a $1.60 a sheet last month



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Drywall is a commodity. Stock up now. The future is for those who think ahead.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

In Canada our Prime Minister is sucking up to the Chinese so much maybe we will be doing round 2 of the *imported drywall from China* soon. Trouble is we sign contracts with them so they can sue the hell out of us if their profit margin isnt high enough. Hell we thought we got screwed dealing with the USA. What our government is doing now with China is worse.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> In Canada our Prime Minister is sucking up to the Chinese so much maybe we will be doing round 2 of the *imported drywall from China* soon. Trouble is we sign contracts with them so they can sue the hell out of us if their profit margin isnt high enough. Hell we thought we got screwed dealing with the USA. What our government is doing now with China is worse.


I agree:yes:

I say we build a great big wall around our country, to keep everyone out.......... I forget who it was that did that


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I agree:yes:
> 
> I say we build a great big wall around our country, to keep everyone out.......... I forget who it was that did that


If we built the wall around our country it would be made out of Chinese drywall. Lowest bid gets the job. Especially in American politics.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I agree:yes: I say we build a great big wall around our country, to keep everyone out.......... I forget who it was that did that


It was Israel. The Jewish terrorists.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> It was Israel. The Jewish terrorists.


Careful Mudshark:yes:

I think Catd7 is jewish too


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Careful Mudshark:yes:
> 
> I think Catd7 is jewish too


*F%@CK** em*


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Drywall is a commodity. Stock up now. The future is for those who think ahead.


The price of O. S. B board Double last month.


----------

